# Gentoo 11

## samuelhm

como actualizo correctamente a la nueva versión?? o tengo que volver a descargarme el stage 3??

----------

## agdg

emerge -avuDN world

Gentoo es una rolling release

----------

## ensarman

ummm primero cambia el perfil:

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

luego con eselect tb selecionas la que necesites  :Razz: , en mi caso uso el profile basico

----------

## samuelhm

tengo el mismo que tu puesto siempre, algun problema si actualizo asi???

por cierto ya era hora de ke sacaran una nueva version no? xDD yo cuando vi que no se actualizaba desde 2008 he estado a punto de cambiarme a Arch.

----------

## ensarman

asi se actualiza  :Razz:  cambias tu profile y luego un emerge -uDN world

ummm sobre eso de que te querias cabiar a arch xD me parece ilogico, por un nombre que diga 2008 xD ya que todos los paquetes estan actualizados y no se desactualizan

----------

## johnlu

Cuando hago 

```
# eselect profile list
```

 no veo el perfil para Gentoo 11, ¿realmente ya está disponible o solo está previsto?

----------

## ensarman

man gentoo esta en el prfile 2010, por ahora no le veo el motivo del cambio, mi distribucion de gentoo esta mas actualizada que cualquiera xD, bueno aun no hay firefox4 xD pero puedo vivir con eso xD 

el tema del cambio de profile no tiene que ver con lo actualizada que este la distribucion xD ya que los developers lanzan actualizaciones todos los dias, el profile es mas que todo un conjunto de USEs kewords y masks para que los paquetes esten mas estables  :Razz: 

----------

## upszot

me parece que lo que aca pasa es un error de concepto.

En win$$ las actualizaciones del sistema vienen en dos formas... (1. parches, 2.formatiar e instalar una nueva version...98/me/xp/vista/7)

Si usas linux esto se acaba... ya que todos los programas (paquetes) que tenes instalados los podes actualizar en forma independiente, incluidos el kernel del sistema operativo (esto ultimo en windows se logra con el cambio de la version).

en definitiva no importa si tenes un Ubuntu 6.4 o 10.4 / fedora core 3 , mientras actualices los paquetes aunque en ese tipo de distribuciones suelen limitar por defecto hasta que version se puede bajar... (si haces actualizacion automatica, caso de ubuntu)....de todas formas existen maneras de superar ese obtaculo e instalar paquetes mas nuevos...

 Pero de la forma como se trabaja en gentoo y las distribuciones basadas en ella, se comporta un poco distinto....

para no complicarme la vida explicandolo, aca tenes 5 lineas de la documentacion donde esta bien explicado http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/faq.xml#upgrade

saludos

----------

